# Textdatei erstellen



## mmdj (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo. Hier bin ich schon wieder.

Wie kann ich mit Visual Basic eine Datei (.txt) erstellen?


----------



## Retlaw (5. Juli 2004)

Schau dir in der Hilfe mal den Befehl "Open" an, mit dem kann man Dateien öffnen und auch anlegen.
An den Dateinamen hängst du dann einfach ein ".txt" dran.


----------



## Ein_Freund (5. Juli 2004)

Original aus der MSDN zum Erstellen einer TextDatei:

```
Sub CreateAfile
    Set fs = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
    Set a = fs.CreateTextFile("c:\testfile.txt", True)
    a.WriteLine("Dies ist ein Test.")
    a.Close
End Sub
```


----------



## JensG (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo (M)ein_Freund,

funktioniert natürlich super mit dem Filesystemobjekt,
aber nur um eine Textdatei zu erzeugen halte ich es 
für zu viel Balast die Microsoft Scripting Runtime einzubinden.

Es reicht aus eine Datei mit Open for Append zu öffnen,
und zu schliessen,
denn da wird sie schon erzeugt.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## hugamann (13. Juli 2004)

Mit Open For Output wird eine Datei erstellt, falls sie noch nicht vorhanden ist.


```
Open "C:\testfile.txt" For Output As #1
Print #1, " "
Close #1
```

Cya
hugamann


----------



## Foster (17. Mai 2008)

hugamann hat gesagt.:


> Mit Open For Output wird eine Datei erstellt, falls sie noch nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hi, danke für den Code 
Eine Frage dazu aber noch: wie kann ich denn erreichen, dass die Text-Datei direkt geöffnet und für den Nutzer sichtbar wird? Und was genau bewirkt Close #1 ?


----------



## Lizard King (17. Mai 2008)

Hey,
#1 ist der name der Datei (Für Visual Basic), wärend sie geöffnet ist, mit Close #1 schließt, bzw. speicherst du sie 


// Wie du sie sichtbar machst, weiß ich nicht, weil der Befehl soweit ich weiß  ja eigentlich nur zum schreiben bzw. lesen ist, aber du kannst  die Datei ja nachdem du sie erstellt hast mit
dem Code öffnen und in einer textbox in Visual basic anzeigen.

```
' lin ist eine Variable as String zum einlesen jeder Zeile
' txt ist die Variable as String zu der jede Zeile addiert wird
' tx ist die textbox, in der du am ende die datei sehen sollst
' vbCrLf ist der Code für eine absatz, damit der Text nicht hintereinander steht 
Open For Input As #1
While Not EOF(1)
Line Input #1, lin
txt = txt + lin & vbCrLf
Wend
Close #1
tx = txt
End Sub
```

ich denk aber das geht auch einfacher, ich guk gleich mal

MfG Lizard King


----------



## Masterclavat (17. Mai 2008)

Foster hat gesagt.:


> Hi, danke für den Code
> Eine Frage dazu aber noch: wie kann ich denn erreichen, dass die Text-Datei direkt geöffnet und für den Nutzer sichtbar wird? Und was genau bewirkt Close #1 ?



Um die .txt für den Benutzer zu öffnen schau dir mal diesen Thread an.


----------

